# Some pics of our new baby girl



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wrote in the cockatiel talk forum that my hubby and I went to a tiel breeder's house just a few days ago and came home with 5 new tiels. I know it seems like a lot but we had the room and really wanted a breeding pair that would produce fallows. Anyways, I managed to get some pics of our new little chubby bub who is around 3 weeks old and being hand-fed. Enjoy and if anyone can think of some very unique and beautiful names for her, that would be great 










































































We think she is a white-face cinnamon pearl pied but now she looks more gray so yeah, not too sure on that. Anyways, I wanted to add in this pic of Bailey's head since she moves too much and hates the camera still. Bailey is our white-face fallow (or cinnamon) pied that we also got from the breeder and she appears pretty old after looking at her feet. Again,enjoy my crappy pic of her head, and I will try to get more of her in the next few days along with the white-face males too 










& finally, one pic of our flock hanging out. Too bad the new bubs are in quarantine or else we could have the complete flock all together. O well, when they finish, then I will try to get one of the whole flock together again, as hard as that is to do


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

She's very cute! Erin is a wf cinnamon pearl pied. "Lulu" means pearl, I had that name picked out for Erin.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, Erin is super beautiful just by seeing her pic in your sig  This girl wasn't being fed too well by her parents and we saw she was very lethargic so we asked about her being for sale and they practically gave her to us since they really wanted out of breeding cockatiels. I like the name Lulu but I don't know if my hubby will since he is super picky on names  Hmm, maybe I can talk him into it somehow


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous is all I can say!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful tiels


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my, what a little sweetheart


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

When I first saw the new little girl the name Willow immediately sprang into my head. 

All of your tiels together are so gorgeous.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cocoa comes to mind... your tiels are so gorgeous


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for such nice comments on her. She is sitting here on my lap now napping since she just got done preening her tail  I do really like the names Willow and Cocoa too so I am still confused on what to name her. I thought about and am still considering naming her Maui since she reminds me of Hawaii for some reason. What would you guys think about that name?


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Maui is a darling name! I like it! I'm actually thinking up names to name my boys when they arrive. I should however wait till they get here to see them and see what their personalities are like. So far I think they may be named "Beaker and Bunsen"


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Maui is a super cute name!!!


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Awwww .. she is just too cute!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I like Maui too


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

awww she is sooo cute and you have lovely birds


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you all again for the nice comments :] Yeah, I have been calling her Maui and she seems to like it by shaking her head and looking at me whenever I say it so I think I am sticking to it. Hopefully she isn't a he though or else I will be re-naming her/him Mr. Maui


----------



## junibee (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh she is precious! I can't stop looking at the photo with a front view of her face, I just melt! And I agree, Maui sounds like a great name for her


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Such a little cutie pie! It makes me want another baby to handfeed!


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh dear, what a precious little baby. The sweetest thing


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you all, she really is a sweetheart. Hopefully soon I will be able to get some new pictures of her, along with some of Foxy, Bailey, Chevy, and Spike who came with her from that place. I am kind of waiting since Foxy is going through a very heavy molt and looks really scruffy right now. Plus, Chevy and Spike don't sit still at all for the camera and Bailey is not a very nice girl so we have to be very careful when handling her. If she can, she bites down on your finger and won't let go. Sadly, she is older so I don't think she will be tamed very easily if at all but we are still trying daily


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

She is a preaty little girl... looks like she spends alot of time preening... what do you think of Diva for a name?


----------

